# colonoscopy SCARED!!



## maddyrose (Dec 12, 2001)

i have a colonoscopy on tuesday and i am terrified to say the least. i think the part that i am most worried about is the prep and not the actual procedure. i've heard really bad things about golytely and i have a feeling it is going to make me vomit. does anyone have any suggestions? has anyone been able to use just the fleet phospa soda and not the entire gallon of the other stuff? the prep part is making me think twice about getting the test done. both my primary care dr. and my GI, both think the everything will be fine as far as the test results are concerned and that my symptoms are clearly related to IBS.....my question is, why am i going to put myself through this if everyone is sure that my results will be fine?WHAT IS THE POINT OF THE ADDED MISERY? please help.............


----------



## MaryHill (Jun 13, 2001)

Dear MaddyRose,Don't worry the test is not a big deal. I have had it done twice this year endoscope and colonscope. The worst part is drinking that awful stuff. I mixed part of mine with 7-up and that helped a little. But I vomited alot and of course had D too! But, it is better to have the tests than not knowing if there is something wrong. I had a very good friend die of colon cancer last year (so young and with 2 daughters) so that is why I had the test done (I have three daughters). You can do it just be ready to live in the bathroom for most of the night. Hope this helps.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi Maddy. I'm in the same boat. My first one is next friday. I'm such a baby. I've been posting for everyone to give me their experiences. My main concern is the procedure and still feeling everything even though sedated! I hope I just fall asleep like most people do! Anyway, I have to have it to see how far my colitis is up my colon. I was dx with ulcerative colitis 3 weeks ago today. I must have a very mild case however,since I don't seem to have half as much trouble as some do here. I have to do the Fleet Prep. It just consists of 2 drink each with an 1.5 oz of the stuff mixed with something. I hear ginger ale is supposed to work and actually, i hear that the fleet really is rather tolerable. I know how scared you are-I'm the same way. Well, good luck and just realize how many others have done this and been fine! We'll both be so relieved after it's all over with! Let me know IN DETAIL how your prep and proc. goes! I'll do the same. Good luck and I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I suggest you ask your Doctor about taking Ducolax Pills in addition to Fleet Phospho-Soda. Most people are cleaned out without the Ducolax. I was not!! Some Doctors use Ducolax with the Fleet Phospho-Soda all the time with patients. Others do not. Some probably take into consideration how badly C you are. There is not that much to drink as with Golytely.Whatever Prep you use the less you eat two days before the Prep the quicker the preparation will go so you run clear liquid diarrhea at the end of the Prep. It also helps if you drink only liquids the day before the Prep.Before drinking the Fleet Phospho-Soda plug your nose with cotton (or something) so you can't smell what you have to drink. This will almost eliminate the horrible salty taste.Then right after drinking the Fleet Phospho-Soda be ready to rinse your mouth with something to get the taste out of your mouth before you unplug your nose. You can use things like sprite or ginger ale or mouth wash to rinse your mouth. Do not swallow this rinse! Or do as I did and suck on a lemon wedge, that killed the taste for me even after I took the cotton out of my nose. Also drink more liquids than they tell you to drink with Fleet Phospho-Soda!The nose plug really works! You can also ask about 2 10oz bottles of Calcium Citrate and about 4 Ducolat tablets. This helped someone posting several months ago. It didn't taste bad, as I recall.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Maddy-The most prescribed prep is the Fleet. It's just 3oz.-you have to take 1.5 at 5pm and then the other half at 8pm. That's what I'm going to have to use next thursday. As I stated in my previous post to you, I'm having my first one on Friday. If you could, keep me posted on the details fo the prep and the procedure. It will help me with my experience, I'm sure. Good luck and we'll all be thinking of you!!!! What time is it being done? I might have to wait until 2PM!!!!!!!! That's all day thursday without food and most of the day Friday without food OR WATER!!!!


----------

